# Sidonia no Kishi



## Cochise (Jan 15, 2010)

​
_AKA: Cydonia no Kishi, Knights of Sidonia, Shidonia no Kishi, The Knight of Cydonia _

*Genres:* _Action, Adventure, Mecha, Sci-fi, Seinen_

*Author/Artist:* _Tsutomu Nihei_

*Summary:* 
_After the earth is destroyed by an alien race known as the Gauna, the last of the human race flee into space. The story follows a young pilot by the name of Tanigaze Nagate fighting against the Gauna and protecting the residents of Sidonia._

*Download:* _Found Here_

*Online Reader:* _Found Here_


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 15, 2010)

Can't help but think about this

should look something like this


----------



## Cochise (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a very fitting first post, thank you. I thought of that song as well when reading _Sidonia_. I actually played it while reading a few chapters.


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm actually a fan of space/universe, will defo give it a try... Though I wish there were more chapters.


----------



## Red (Feb 27, 2011)

Pity this is stalling. I'm seriously thinking of buying the raw volumes.


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2014)

*Sidonia no Kishi 60 Raw : 4 colour images.*

*the rule*

58 and 59
the rule
the rule​


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2014)

chapter 54 translated: Chapter 33


*Spoiler*: __ 




are they trying to nuke the sun so they can nuke the gauda? 

but how are they gonna escape xD

or wait is that that gun they got out of the cimera that blew up half the moon?


----------



## rajin (May 27, 2014)

*Sidonia no Kishi 61 and 62 Raw*

*Scan is out!*

*Scan is out!*


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2014)

up to 57 is out
Black Coffin


----------



## rajin (Jul 15, 2014)

*
Here it is*


----------



## rajin (Jul 25, 2014)

*Sidonia no Kishi 64 Raw*

*422*


----------



## rajin (Dec 24, 2014)

* Sidonia no Kishi 69 Raw*
*
Also chapter 10 is out.*


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2015)

*Sidonia no Kishi 71 Raw*

*Chapter 85*


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2015)

*Sidonia no Kishi 77 Raw*

*Chapter 55.*


----------



## rajin (Sep 27, 2015)

*Final Chapter

1*


----------

